
How We Grew a SaaS Company To 4M Users - funkyy
http://techcrunch.com/2015/09/27/how-we-bootstrapped-a-saas-company-to-4-million-users-and-why-google-owes-us-400000-euro/
======
cenal
tl;dr = Google at first approved of the tactic these guys used then suddenly
without warning changed their search algorithm and penalized these guys.
Lesson, don't rely solely on Google to build traffic or you might lose a lot
of money. They lost $400k in business from it.

~~~
userbinator
Google changes its search algorithms periodically in an attempt to thwart the
SEO spammers, which sounds like a good thing until you notice a lot of sites
which had good in-depth information - but wasn't really SEO'd much if at all -
are unfortunately also disappearing from the results along with the spam. It
could just be my nostalgia, but the Web felt like a much... _richer_ place 10
years ago. Sure there was more spam (and it was relatively easy to ignore),
but among that were sites which had lots of interesting info, in very simple
and readable styling, and almost no ads. These days it seems Google second-
guesses queries far too much, and all you get are bland-looking, very similar
sites with very meagre portions of irrelevant or superficial information along
with large amounts of (I block them, but some still slip through) ads, social
media widgets, and other distracting cruft.

~~~
wpietri
I guess that _could_ be Google over-filtering, but I think the more likely
explanation is that 10 years ago that there wasn't as much much SEO effort, so
it was easier for Google to pick the good pages out. So if Google weren't
aggressively trying to correct for SEO spam, you'd see even more bad sites
with meager information and lots of social media widgets.

------
pauldbau
Title is clickbait and inaccurate - they raised €550k at 100,000 users. So
they bootstrapped until 100k users (still a great achievement), but hardly to
4mil users as the title would suggest.

~~~
dang
Can you or anyone suggest an accurate, neutral title? We'll change it.

~~~
nwenzel
At least remove the Google part. Maybe just "How we grew to 4M users" since
they didn't bootstrap. They got traction and raised money.

Also, their software is actually really helpful at thinking through ideas. I
don't mean to knock them. But the title is wrong and takes away from their
achievement.

~~~
dang
Good suggestion! Done.

------
Animats
It took a while to find out that "mind mapping" is just a tool for drawing
charts with circles and arrows.

(Whatever happened to UML? Anyone remember UML?)

~~~
YZF
It's more of a visual brainstorming tool. It's kind of fun. There's some
pseudo-science around it but it helps some people organize/visualize their
thoughts (studies apparently show it helps).

UML is still around but really not much connection between the two. UML is for
techies while mind maps are for everyone and not very structured or formal.

------
someear
Decent read, but not a fan of the clickbait headline. Don't usually see this
from TC.

------
kriro
I disagree with the sentiment that watching Apple demos is a great idea. These
days it seems that they are somewhat willing to sacrifice usability for looks
which is rather bad (imo, I have no data to back this claim).

The influence of Google on their revenue (or time they had to spend) was
interesting and a bit scarry.

I also couldn't help but feel this was somewhat of an "add post" (at first I
thought it might be a positioning to get acquired type post). Sure enough in
the end they "peddle" their newest product and throw in a PG for good measure.
Seems like it's a "lets blog about this and get on HN" type "growth hack".

------
siquick
This is a classic example of why it's unwise to have SEO as your prime growth
strategy.

------
chbrown
Interesting proposition though; can Google's search algorithm's ranking be
construed as libel or something legal like that? Has anyone ever sued Google
for lost business, and won?

~~~
amenghra
The strongest case for lost business due to Google (it was Maps though, not
search) that I'm aware of was:
[http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/jul/08/restaurant...](http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/jul/08/restaurant-
owner-sues-google-over-maps-listing-sabotage). Unsure what the outcome was.

